

Ruby 1.9.2 RC1 is released - ifesdjeen
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2010/07/02/ruby-1-9-2-rc1-is-released/

======
tomjen3
>Time is reimplemented. There is no longer the year 2038 problem.

Great. Hopefully this time all those problems will be fixed well in advance of
the deadline.

------
ifesdjeen
NO WAY! <http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/issues/show/3140> Is still not closed in
1.9.2 :(

~~~
ifesdjeen
Gist confirming that issue <http://gist.github.com/461930>

~~~
jraines
This is a pretty big bummer. Yehuda Katz on Twitter called it an "epic show-
stopping bug" and in the linked thread says he says it will prevent him from
recommending 1.9.2.

~~~
wycats
For reference, the open bug is <http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/issues/show/3140>

~~~
ifesdjeen
Yup, Yehuda, i've stated it in my post... any news on that one? I can see from
bug-tracker that it seems to be fixed, but are they going to release it?..

------
gfodor
The $: change seems bizarre.

~~~
augustl
Agreed. I wonder if it's cosmetic or if you can't actually require files in
the same directory as __FILE__ via the load path.

Then again, this will probably only break snippets outside of projects, where
lib/ is in the load path.

~~~
manveru
Use require_relative if you want to require files relative to __FILE__, that
way you don't have to worry about $LOAD_PATH and keep your sanity :)

------
minalecs
for those of you using rails 3, are you going to be using this rc candidate,
or the ruby 1.9.1-p429. I've ran into a lot of issues using ruby 1.9.1 and are
either fixed using ruby 1.8.7 or ruby 1.9.2 .. so just wondering ?

~~~
bradleyland
Yes, we absolutely will be. We were running 1.9.1 (can't remember which patch
level off hand) in a stable config with Rails beta 1, but as the Rails beta
progressed, we were unable to move forward with ruby 1.9.1 underneath. This
morning, we moved our staging environment to ruby-1.9.1-rc2 and
rails-3.0.0.beta4. All our testing since this morning has gone 100% smoothly
(thank god!). Every increment in beta before this point has been a nightmare.

------
grandalf
I've been using 1.9.1 with sinatra / datamapper for a few months with no
problems.

------
spooneybarger
duplicate.

~~~
rauljara
Didn't see the original. But even if I had, I imagine I'd be much happier to
see a duplicate of this than yet another "original" news story about the
iPhone's antenna.

